# Best companies to work for?



## Pres

I'm relatively new to the property preservation business (1 year in) and just found this forum. I have been scraping by and would like to find more sources of work because I have part-time employees waiting in the wings to take on more jobs. 

What are the best and worst nationals to work for? Can local REO agents provide much work, or is most of it funneled through the larger companies? Any help would be much appreciated by this newbie looking to stay afloat. :yes:


----------



## GaReops

Sent you a message.


----------



## BPWY

There are very very few of the best companies around. If any.


Your best bet is to diversify so that all of your income eggs are not in the same basket.


----------



## BRADSConst

Pres said:


> I'm relatively new to the property preservation business (1 year in) and just found this forum. I have been scraping by and would like to find more sources of work because I have part-time employees waiting in the wings to take on more jobs.
> 
> What are the best and worst nationals to work for? Can local REO agents provide much work, or is most of it funneled through the larger companies? Any help would be much appreciated by this newbie looking to stay afloat. :yes:


Welcome to the board :thumbsup: I'm sure you invested countless hours here reading all the information. If you did, you wouldn't be asking this question because you'd have the answer :whistling2:

If you are "looking to stay afloat", I'd suggest not making this your primary source of revenue. Diversify and use this for filler work.


----------



## Pres

BRADSConst said:


> Welcome to the board :thumbsup: I'm sure you invested countless hours here reading all the information. If you did, you wouldn't be asking this question because you'd have the answer :whistling2:
> 
> If you are "looking to stay afloat", I'd suggest not making this your primary source of revenue. Diversify and use this for filler work.


There is a lot of information in this forum about which companies to avoid, but I haven't found a post listing the top companies to try to get in with. If someone can direct me to this information I will be much obliged. I'm interested to know who people are getting most of their work from and who is easiest to work with.


----------



## BPWY

Pres said:


> There is a lot of information in this forum about which companies to avoid, but I haven't found a post listing the top companies to try to get in with. If someone can direct me to this information I will be much obliged. I'm interested to know who people are getting most of their work from and who is easiest to work with.






Because of the cut throat nature of the industry you're unlikely to find some one that will just give up their list of best company to work for.

And if you've read as much as you say you have you will soon see why few if any companies will make such a list.
On the forum you'll see the worst ones to stay away from.
The rest........ handle with both eyes WIDE OPEN. And DIVERSIFY!!!!!


----------



## BRADSConst

Pres said:


> There is a lot of information in this forum about which companies to avoid, but I haven't found a post listing the top companies to try to get in with. If someone can direct me to this information I will be much obliged. I'm interested to know who people are getting most of their work from and who is easiest to work with.


I've said this before in a previous post. Listen to BPWY, GTX, Swiftres, Wannabe, Mtmmtman and a few others (sorry guys). They know what they are talking about.

IMHO, the companie(s) that you are looking for do not exist. The easy to work for ones don't have a lot of volume or have long payment terms. The ones with the highest work load give you the most headaches, chargebacks, etc. It is up to each individual to determine what is best for their individual company needs and tolerance. There are guys (and gals) on here that will swear by National XXXXXX and I personally dropped them because I couldn't tolerate all the BS that I got.

Do yourself a huge favor. If you want this line of work, try to get in with local agents. If you can get in with a local bank, great. It probably won't happen because my experience says the local banks turn their realtor into their asset manager to handle the property. My local bank whom I have 3 checking accounts, a savings account, a residential mortgage and 2 commerical mortages with doesn't give me work. I'm told all the time they would love for me to do the work but until their broker gives it to me, I'm SOL.

I am personally down to 2 nationals that I work for. Are they great, maybe. Would I reccommend them to anyone? No. What works for me probably wouldn't work for you.

Wish you the best of luck............


----------



## Wannabe

The best National I know of is N.O.N.E. Preservation. It is a sure fire way to maintain your assets (if you have any). Other wise I would concentrate on R.E.A.L.T.O.R. Preservation for work.


----------



## BPWY

With only the rare exception the local banks bundle and sell their mortgages before the signature ink dries. At least every single one that I've talked to.

Many already have your loan shopped out before you set the closing signing appointment.


----------



## BPWY

Wannabe said:


> The best National I know of is N.O.N.E. Preservation. It is a sure fire way to maintain your assets (if you have any). Other wise I would concentrate on R.E.A.L.T.O.R. Preservation for work.






Same as the best way to make a small fortune in P&P is to start with a large one.


----------



## GTX63

Pres said:


> I I have part-time employees waiting in the wings to take on more jobs.
> 
> What are the best and worst nationals to work for? Can local REO agents provide much work, or is most of it funneled through the larger companies? Any help would be much appreciated by this newbie looking to stay afloat. :yes:


I have completed jobs for break even just to keep some of my guys going thru the week during slow times. Don't recommend that but oh well. I don't keep companies we use secret from anyone, but I wouldn't vouch for any either. Broker work may depend on your location and population density. If you are near a large city you may be able to hook up with the realtors getting the bank owned listings. They will likely have the steady stream of foreclosure work available. Don't expect the door to swing open for you right away though. They probably already have guys they know and trust, so you will have to work at it.


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> . If you are near a large city you may be able to hook up with the realtors getting the bank owned listings. They will likely have the steady stream of foreclosure work available. Don't expect the door to swing open for you right away though. They probably already have guys they know and trust, so you will have to work at it.





Aint that the truth, some for 20 or 30 years. As I've found out.

They aren't going to drop them to try out a FNG.


----------



## STARBABY

BPWY said:


> Aint that the truth, some for 20 or 30 years. As I've found out.
> 
> They aren't going to drop them to try out a FNG.


 
Slowly worked into with so of realtors in my area! I do the Fannie Mae work in my area and realtors ask for me! I get side job with these realtor with properties they have. Alot of winterization, and few lawn cuts , and a few trashout.

Did a winterzation for a Bank Manager for farmers banks last week. he like my work and asked for my coverage area! Hoping it turns into something very profitable, as most these nationals have become a joke to work for!


----------



## findfrank

*I'll not do it*

I agree 100 % about the drifters and part time P&P guys . I continually go to jobs that I have bid only to find they are already completed by a guy driving a Chevy Nova with a small toolbox in the backseat . I talked to one the other day who had no insurance , no license, , no generator , 1 gallon of RV antifreeze , in his car and he was working for a regional and said he was busy as he could be . . I flatly refuse to clean a nasty refrigerator for 50 bucks .; Debris is $40/50.00 a CYD or I aint luggin it.
I'm not an old timer but in 5 years I've seen it get really stupid. 
Thanks to everyone who strives to do it right the first time.
If you unionize I'll be the first in line


----------



## GTX63

Organization maybe, not unionization. Did my time with that; no thanks. But that is for another thread.


----------

